# Heatherette and Dress Camp!



## browneyedbaby (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi guys!

Went into London today so I got...

Heatherette
- Style Minx
- Starlet Kiss
- Lollipop Lovin'
- Trio 1
(already had Alpha Girl and Sock Hop)

Dress Camp
- All of it!


























Pics from the Heatherette event at Selfridges...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 10, 2008)

wow great haul! The dress camp stuff looks amazing!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 10, 2008)

nice haul!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 10, 2008)

Enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 10, 2008)

... feel like sharing a swatchy of Too FAb? pretty pretty please?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_... feel like sharing a swatchy of Too FAb? pretty pretty please?_

 
My camera battery has died, but I'll try and get one up tomorrow.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

nice haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to get my hands on heatherette and dress camp!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 10, 2008)

Dress camp looks awesome, love too fab and fashion! Lucky you, have fun with it all!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome hauling!!  And that event looks like so much fun!!  Enjoy!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 10, 2008)

*gasp* how did you get your hands on dress camp already?! I am jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That collection is up my alley- I just wish it were a bigger collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great hauling! Have fun with it all


----------



## Distinque (Apr 10, 2008)

I wish dress camp was available here in the U.S.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all of your goodies!  I can't wait for dress camp!


----------



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooh nice haul!
And i need Dress Camp so bad... it's too pretty for words.
xx


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2008)

wow lovely haul! i NEED dress camp!


----------



## 121784 (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Distinque* 

 
_I wish dress camp was available here in the U.S.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it'll be available on maccosmetics.com april 17th


----------



## Princesa Livia (Apr 13, 2008)

!!! did they have dress camp in selfridges??..


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG you went!! it looks so nice!!
I've been waiting since forever for Heatherette & I got ill two days before it came out. I'm just recovering now, I bet when I get down to Selfridges all of it will be gone =( I didn't even know we were getting Dress Camp!!lol

Have fun!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 13, 2008)

Dresssss Campppppp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_!!! did they have dress camp in selfridges??.._

 

Nope, Harvey Nics!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm still iffy on Dress Camp!!! Whyyyyyy? It look so pretty, but I have so many pink lipsticks and lipglasses already.. I would probably just go for the gold lipglass and ignore the palette!

But very nice haul nontheless.


----------



## maclove1 (Apr 26, 2008)

why me 





but im happy for you they look awsome ,i have the heaterrett set which im allso selling on ebay find me 813dedra on ebay.com $69.00 usa 

.i just wish i had the dresscamp lot i seen on youtube and its pretty i love the yellow color one .


----------

